# More Proof triple H don't like Chris Jericho



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chris Jericho was pegged to win this year’s 30-Man Royal Rumble Match, but Triple H, who has gained even more influence behind the scenes, called for Sheamus to be the decided winner. The final decision was made last week.

from Wrestle newz


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds totally legit.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Jericho winning would of been obvious and a waste of time.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Apparently Triple H and Sheamus are workout buddies. Expect Sheamus to win at Mania then.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I was suprised that Jericho didn't get the win. Especially seeing as he didn't speak until the RAW before and only said "The end of the world as you know it". I guess the WWE and Triple H thought it was better for Sheamus to get the win and go for the WHC. Jericho on the other hand can still get into the WWE Title picture like he did on RAW and will do at EC.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Great choice, IMO.


----------



## BigBen13 (Dec 30, 2010)

Randy Orton was originally supposed to win it, then Cena, then jericho. he must hate all 3 then.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Good that HHH stepped in and took charge. Jericho didnt deserve to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Let me correct that.. Jericho deserves a Royal Rumble victory.. But doesnt need it. I think Sheamus winning is a better business decision. Royal Rumble win should help his career and Y2J really doesnt need it at this point of his career.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

This is actually quite believable from everything I know about Triple H.

But that being said, if Chris Jericho wasn't even going to be around beyond WrestleMania it seems like a bit of a waste of a RR winner.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Good job, Triple H. Better to help build a new star, than to give it to one who's halfway out the door.

Now all we need is Triple H vs. Jericho at Mania, in a buried alive match. I would pay to see that.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

Triple H berriez everyone! He doesn't let any new talent rise up! HHH sleepz with boss' daughter. Rabble rabble rabble!


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Dice Darwin said:


> Good job, Triple H. Better to help build a new star, than to give it to one who's halfway out the door.
> 
> Now all we need is Triple H vs. Jericho at Mania, in a buried alive match. I would pay to see that.


But we already know the outcome.

Nobody can bury as good as Triple H.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I doubt this had anything to do with his feelings for Jericho...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think this is a surprise, HHH never liked Jericho, even in 2000 when he was mega hot, HHH said that he can't work the WWF style, then of course all the WM18 bullshit feud. But Meltzer said that everyone expect Jericho or Orton to win the match so Vince decided on Sheamus just to be unpredictable.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I don't think this is a surprise, HHH never liked Jericho, *even in 2000 when he was mega hot, HHH said that he can't work the WWF style*, then of course all the WM18 bullshit feud. But Meltzer said that everyone expect Jericho or Orton to win the match so Vince decided on Sheamus just to be unpredictable.


TBF, Jericho believes the same thing. He wrote it in his book that when he arrived at WWE in 2000 he wasnt familiar with WWE's work style. So you cant really blame Triple H for saying that since that is true and Jericho agrees with him.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Bah, Honestly as much as i would have loved Jericho to win, not letting him win was a great call, too predictable, and it would have made it boring, when I saw Sheamus ready for the Brougue Kick, I was like, Jericho will dodge it, and some how pull sheamus out ( BOOOOOORING ). then I saw It conected, so it surprised me. Which is a good thing.

Besides, who needs more proof HHH dislikes Jericho, this is well known already.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I don't think this is a surprise, HHH never liked Jericho, even in 2000 when he was mega hot, HHH said that he can't work the WWF style, then of course all the WM18 bullshit feud. *But Meltzer said that everyone expect Jericho or Orton to win the match so Vince decided on Sheamus just to be unpredictable*.


Still shake my head over Vince choosing to pull a suprise on the fans then go along with a) a hotter storyline with more potential, and b) a more over wrestler in his hometown who is a safer draw, as well as make more sense in the title picture.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Find it funny how people will believe everything.

So the second Sheamus wins something, they say it's cause of HHH. Yet for most of 2011 when he was doing nothing important, they didnt seem to care at all.

So if Sheamus beats Heath Slater on SD, I can make a dirt sheet site and say something like "Slater was supposed to win, but HHH felt that Sheamus winning would be better so the switch was made right before the match began"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

dxbender said:


> So if Sheamus beats Heath Slater on SD, I can make a dirt sheet site and say something like "Slater was supposed to win, but HHH felt that Sheamus winning would be better so the switch was made right before the match began"


And the worst part is.. people will believe that too.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Find it funny how people will believe everything.
> 
> So the second Sheamus wins something, they say it's cause of HHH. Yet for most of 2011 when he was doing nothing important, they didnt seem to care at all.
> 
> So if Sheamus beats Heath Slater on SD, I can make a dirt sheet site and say something like "Slater was supposed to win, but HHH felt that Sheamus winning would be better so the switch was made right before the match began"


A lot of us are just playing along.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Seems to me Sheamus was being built up to win the Rumble for months now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jericho isn't likely to hang around anyway. As for Triple H favoring Sheamus, that is common knowledge. He's getting a monster push because of it.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

If Triple H and Jericho were really buds then Jericho would've had a second WWE title reign already.

Man, how the hell did Jericho allowed himself to get bullied like this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I doubt that story. If HHH has so much say in who is going to win the Rumble why didn't they clear the winner with him before hand? 

Simply makes no sense.*


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

The way I see it is Jericho and Sheamus are planned for the world titles on their brand respectively at wrestlemania, We all said Jericho would win so they went with Sheamus as to not be so predictable, the end result is essentially the same. If you want to blame anybody blame us.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Mr Premium said:


> If Triple H and Jericho were really buds then Jericho would've had a second WWE title reign already.
> 
> Man, how the hell did Jericho allowed himself to get bullied like this.


What do you mean second?


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Remember the #1 rule in pro wrestling: everything's a work.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm glad there trying to create new stars and push talent but i'd still have marked if Jericho had won the Rumble. It's just that one thing missing from his career that I feel he deserves. Suppose he doesn't need it though. Expect him to walk out of EC as WWE Champion.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm so glad Jericho didn't win the rumble, especially if he is going to be leaving after Mania. Also looking forward to Sheamus winning the title at Mania hopefully against Bryan if he can make it through the EC.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Yeah as we all know everything Triple H wants he gets and because he works out with Sheamus this means Triple H can convince Vince, all the creative team and everyone who works for the WWE that Jericho shouldnt win the rumble, his friend should.

Seriously? Get a grip.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Sheam is Kliq'd Up. Jericho won't do anything during his run in the WWE. I stopped paying attention to him. HHH hates him too much for anything to go down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seems legit, but I ain't even mad. Sheamus is the up and coming mega star and whether people like it or not, he is set to go real high up. I hope HHH won't leave Y2J hanging on a limb thou.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> TBF, Jericho believes the same thing. He wrote it in his book that when he arrived at WWE in 2000 he wasnt familiar with WWE's work style. So you cant really blame Triple H for saying that since that is true and Jericho agrees with him.


I don't blame him on that, but I just remember reports that this is the reason HHH wanted to hold him down and he never liked him since 99 for some reason. WWF had a show "Byte this" with fans's questions in 99, in March if I remember correctly HHH was on the show and a fan asked him about Jericho, HHH said that if Jericho was any good WWF will not destroy him every week on Nitro or something like that.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Sheamus winning was too obvious they telagraphed that shit way to much on smackdown. Jericho should have won but I doubt its down to HHH.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I don't blame him on that, but I just remember reports that this is the reason HHH wanted to hold him down and he never liked him since 99 for some reason.


Could be true, Triple H is notorious for being a dirty politician backstage. Almost everything on the internet tells Triple H was very insecure about his position in the WWE around that time.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't even see why H would even give a damn who won an event he isn't involved in. I believe H buries people for his own benefit but for the benefit of others? Not plausible.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> I don't blame him on that, but I just remember reports that this is the reason HHH wanted to hold him down and he never liked him since 99 for some reason.


Apparently Jericho got a lot of heat backstage in 1999 when he called the Undertaker boring in a promo. He had Shawn Michaels and a bunch of other guys on his case, and he was put in a feud with Chyna as a bit of a punishment. Apparently Rock was still friends with him during that time though, so maybe thats the reason Triple H doesn't like him. lol

Dunno if any of thats true though, I haven't read Jericho's book, just random things I've heard on the internet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I will play the "Sheamus is only successful because he's Triple H's workout buddy" for the rest of my life, doesn't matter what he does, doesn't matter how over he gets. If it wasn't for Triple H, he'd have never gotten an opportunity. A guy like....him? Phht, forget about it.

But that being said, come on. It's JERICHO. He's obsessed with jobbing, he said that he loves doing it himself. He probably insisted on losing.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Triple H doesn't hate him, he's just so high on Sheamus. He also wanted to Rumble to feel more unpredictable. Jericho's still gonna main-event 'Mania anyway.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabregas said:


> Apparently Jericho got a lot of heat backstage in 1999 when he called the Undertaker boring in a promo. He had Shawn Michaels and a bunch of other guys on his case, and he was put in a feud with Chyna as a bit of a punishment. Apparently Rock was still friends with him during that time though, so maybe thats the reason Triple H doesn't like him. lol
> 
> Dunno if any of thats true though, I haven't read Jericho's book, just random things I've heard on the internet.


Yea that's true. He mentioned that too. Chyna also had problems with Jericho and Triple H was dating Chyna at that time, so it could be the reason why he hated him then. Chris Jericho was a hard hitter, and he gave Chyna a stiff shot when they were feuding and Chyna made a huge mess about that situation. 

Triple H and Chyna complained about it to Vince, who later insulted Jericho for the accident as if Jericho did it on purpose. Cant remember the entire story but it was something like this.

Btw. Rock told him "Only cream rises to the top".


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple H is so mad at the world. I wonder how he ever gets anything done.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Triple H is so mad at the world. I wonder how he ever gets anything done.


Lmao.. He can be a douchebag but he is a star.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't think Triple H gets mad, just incredibly jealous.

What do Rock and Jericho have in common? They both have amazing charisma and entertainment skills.

Triple H tried holding Rock down and failed, but unfortunately he can hold Jericho down so he does.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

More proof IWC will believe everything without even bothering to ask for a legit source.

Triple h could "HOLD" jericho down in a lot more effective ways than pushing for sheamus to win the RR.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Lmao.. He can be a douchebag but he is a star.


Seriously though. He hates everybody. He hates Jericho, he hates Rock, he hates Bret, he hates RVD, he hates Booker, he hates Matt Hardy, he hates Edge, he hates Punk and he hates Bourne. He's also a douchebag, a dickhead, insecure, jealous, an asshole, a prick, an egomaniac, talentless and paranoid. He ought to take a page out of Cena's book and rise above tbh. So much hate for so many people and so much anger within. Tut tut Mr. H.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Seriously though. He hates everybody. He hates Jericho, he hates Rock, he hates Bret, he hates RVD, he hates Booker, he hates Matt Hardy, he hates Edge, he hates Punk and he hates Bourne. He's also a douchebag, a dickhead, insecure, jealous, an asshole, a prick, an egomaniac, talentless and paranoid. He ought to take a page out of Cena's book and rise above tbh. So much hate for so many people and so much anger within. Tut tut Mr. H.


I am a triple H fan.. so I wont call him all that.. but "Insecure and extremely competitive" sums him up pretty nicely for me.


----------



## BlueMagic (Dec 19, 2006)

Triple H sees Sheamus as his protege. Triple H was very bulky and muscular, had a custom cross logo on the back of his trunks, attitude of tough guy who won't take shit from anybody. Sheamus is the new Triple H. Triple H sees this, and pushes him to the moon.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> I am a triple H fan.. so I wont call him all that.. but "Insecure and extremely competitive" sums him up pretty nicely for me.


Competitive? Sure. Bit of a dick at times? Sure. Insecure? Why? Most of the people he's accused of being jealous of or insecure about, he's just as talented if not more so than them. Tbh, I've never understood all this talk the internet has perpetuated about HHH being insecure of his spot when it comes to Jericho of all people lol. And put simply, if you listen to the man speak he doesn't come across as insecure at all. What's he got to be worried about anyways? If he had everybody from Vince to HBK in his pocket when he was moving up the card then why would he be insecure over his spot? It doesn't make any sense to have something as a surefire guarantee yet be insecure and worried that you're going to lose it.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Triple h hates Jericho.
Triple h hates Punk.
Triple h wants to hold them down because he is insecure.

*Wrestlemania 28 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho for the WWE Title*. 

Thats a nice way to hold someone down, isnt it?

HHH hate is so ridiculous, worse than john cena imo. Only Vince Russo can rival HHH in this one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who cares, I'm over The Royal Rumble, Sheamus winning just ended a terrible PPV on a even shittier note. None of them really deserved The Royal Rumble win, and none of them will really benefit from the win. As, Chris Jericho won't be with the company long, and Sheamus will be getting pushed to the moon regardless because of his established ''friendship'' with Triple H, so his Royal Rumble win won't really elevate him at all, except just make it painfully obvious that he's winning at WrestleMania.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *I will play the "Sheamus is only successful because he's Triple H's workout buddy" for the rest of my life*, doesn't matter what he does, doesn't matter how over he gets. If it wasn't for Triple H, he'd have never gotten an opportunity. A guy like....him? Phht, forget about it.
> 
> But that being said, come on. It's JERICHO. He's obsessed with jobbing, he said that he loves doing it himself. He probably insisted on losing.


Well cry more son. I am sure sheamus loses his sleep over a irrelevant troll trashing him on a wrestling forum.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

:lmao:lmao

Yeah, Triple H didn't want Jericho to win the Rumble, so instead Jericho is going to feud with Punk for the WWE Championship. Not really a loss for Jericho. 

See, this is why I don't believe these dirtsheet reports, 9 times out of ten their fake and just pure bullshit speculation based off a persons personal thoughts.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Yea that's true. He mentioned that too. Chyna also had problems with Jericho and Triple H was dating Chyna at that time, so it could be the reason why he hated him then. *Chris Jericho was a hard hitter, and he gave Chyna a stiff shot when they were feuding and Chyna made a huge mess about that situation. *
> 
> Triple H and Chyna complained about it to Vince, who later insulted Jericho for the accident as if Jericho did it on purpose. Cant remember the entire story but it was something like this.
> 
> Btw. Rock told him "Only cream rises to the top".


Chyna is more of a man than Chris Jericho.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Competitive? Sure. Bit of a dick at times? Sure. Insecure? Why? Most of the people he's accused of being jealous of or insecure about, he's just as talented if not more so than them. Tbh, I've never understood all this talk the internet has perpetuated about HHH being *insecure of his spot when it comes to Jericho of all people lol*. And put simply, if you listen to the man speak he doesn't come across as insecure at all. What's he got to be worried about anyways? If he had everybody from Vince to HBK in his pocket when he was moving up the card then why would he be insecure over his spot? It doesn't make any sense to have something as a surefire guarantee yet be insecure and worried that you're going to lose it.


I think you are discrediting Jericho's talent in this post. Triple H was good, no doubt about that.. BUT guys like Jericho and Kurt angle were REALLY good and talented as well. Any one of those 2 with the booking Triple H had, could have been as successful top heels as Triple H was. 

For example, Rock became the top face or an equal to Austin based on his hardwork and talent.. NOT because he was whispering in Vince's ears. Thats clean and fair competition. According to the reports and all, Triple H plays dirty. 

He cant really go to Vince and tell him.. "Hey pops, dont do good business, push me all the way.. just me".. Ofcourse, He cant do that if thats what you meant. Vince would never allow that.
Just like office politics, the boss may be your friend.. but you still have to convince him why he should promote you and not your colleague who works as hard as you.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Triple H has made a career out of burying Jericho.

Having his workout buddy destroy him to win the rumble was not a surprise. Sheamus was never losing it.


----------



## lp23 (Feb 3, 2012)

If you read Chris Jericho's second book you see that Triple H hated Jericho since he came to the company.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> I think you are discrediting Jericho's talent in this post. Triple H was good, no doubt about that.. BUT guys like Jericho and Kurt angle were REALLY good and talented as well. Any one of those 2 with the booking Triple H had, could have been as successful top heels as Triple H was.
> 
> For example, Rock became the top face or an equal to Austin based on his hardwork and talent.. NOT because he was whispering in Vince's ears. Thats clean and fair competition. According to the reports and all, Triple H plays dirty.


I'm not. I think Jericho is phenomenally talented. What I meant was that, while he is phenomenally talented, he isn't somebody that you can center an entire show or brand around and that has absolutely nothing to do with HHH. Just look at him. The only smaller guys that Vince has fully got behind have been HBK and Bret Hart. The rest of them? Hogan, Rock, Austin, Taker, HHH, Cena, Lesnar, Batista. They're all bigger guys. If you take HHH and Jericho on their own, who is Vince McMahon going to push harder? Both of them are almost on a level playing field in terms of their abilities. Is he going to push the smaller guy or is he going to do what he always does and push the bigger physically dominating guy that can do everything the smaller guy can do? HHH knows this therefore why would he be worried about losing his spot to somebody like Jericho considering all that and the fact that he's supposed to have Vince in his pocket? Like I said before, it makes no sense whatsoever for somebody with a certified guarantee of being in a certain position to be insecure and worried about losing it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Its common knowlege that he and Sheamus are friends and workout buddies, plus HHH has always been jealous of Jericho. No shock really.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not. I think Jericho is phenomenally talented. What I meant was that, while he is phenomenally talented, he isn't somebody that you can center an entire show or brand around and that has absolutely nothing to do with HHH. Just look at him. The only smaller guys that Vince has fully got behind have been HBK and Bret Hart. The rest of them? Hogan, Rock, Austin, Taker, HHH, Cena, Lesnar, Batista. They're all bigger guys. If you take HHH and Jericho on their own, who is Vince McMahon going to push harder? Both of them are almost on a level playing field in terms of their abilities. Is he going to push the smaller guy or is he going to do what he always does and push the bigger physically dominating guy that can do everything the smaller guy can do? HHH knows this therefore why would he be worried about losing his spot to somebody like Jericho considering all that and the fact that he's supposed to have Vince in his pocket? Like I said before, it makes no sense whatsoever for somebody with a certified guarantee of being in a certain position to be insecure and worried about losing it.


Thats what I responded to in my last post. I dont think Vince is in anyone's pocket completely. He is not an idiot.. But guys like HBK, Triple H etc. can influence him.

And btw.. A bigger guy cant do everything a smaller guy can do in the ring. PLus IMO, Jericho is a better wrestler than Triple H and almost as good as him on the mic if not better. The only thing Triple H has that Jericho doesnt is his presence and personality.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> Yeah, Triple H didn't want Jericho to win the Rumble, so instead Jericho is going to feud with Punk for the WWE Championship. Not really a loss for Jericho.
> 
> See, this is why I don't believe these dirtsheet reports, 9 times out of ten their fake and just pure bullshit speculation based off a persons personal thoughts.


Punk/Jericho was gonna happen anyway. The Rumble win wasn't necessary, just mostly a bonus for Jericho. And HHH is a jealous little bitch, of course he did it, it sounds exactly like something he would do.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Sheamus was the right winner. Jericho is already one of the greatest wrestlers of all time, what would a Rumble win do for him? He's facing Punk for the title anyway.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> Sheamus was the right winner. Jericho is already one of the greatest wrestlers of all time, what would a Rumble win do for him? He's facing Punk for the title anyway.


Same could be said for HHH. He came early that year just so he could win it and he didn't need the win either.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Thats what I responded to in my last post. I dont think Vince is in anyone's pocket completely. He is not an idiot.. But guys like HBK, Triple H etc. can influence him.


I'm talking in terms of the dirt sheets. They say that HHH can get away with murder because he has Vince's ear. Then they say he's insecure over his spot which blatantly contradicts the former. That's why I find it all so silly. In terms of his relationship with Jericho, do I think they are best buddies? No. But do I think that HHH was once again paranoid, insecure and jealous over something that he has absolutely no reason to be any of those things for? No. Like I said before, HHH is every bit as good as Jericho. Personal preference will obviously sway one guy in favor of the other but I don't think anybody can objectively say that Jericho pisses all over HHH in any regard. I don't see any reason for HHH to be jealous or insecure. I swear to God I'm surprised the man isn't some manic depressive freak with the way the internet portrays him. He's no saint, I'm sure of that. But it doesn't make him paranoid and insecure lol.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Jericho is much better than HHH. You name ten great matches from HHH, I could name 20 and we could go on and on and I guarantee you'll run out before I do.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Jericho is much better than HHH. You name ten great matches from HHH, I could name 20 and we could go on and on and I guarantee you'll run out before I do.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

It is cool. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Trips can't hold down Y2*GOAT*


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

There should be a rule against posting stuff from dirt shits


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

You said dirt shits. LOL


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> I don't think this is a surprise, HHH never liked Jericho, even in 2000 when he was mega hot, HHH said that he can't work the WWF style, then of course all the WM18 bullshit feud. But Meltzer said that everyone expect Jericho or Orton to win the match so Vince decided on Sheamus just to be unpredictable.


But Jericho couldnt work the style, he said so himself. He came in thinking it was the exact same as WCW, but instead there was a lot less freedom and it took him a year or two to adjust.

Still... SHEAMUS?!?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Better name for them tbh. All they post is shit anyways.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> This is actually quite believable from everything I know about Triple H.


You dont know Triple H. You have read things on the net. Thats it fpalm


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> You dont know Triple H. You have read things on the net. Thats it fpalm


And you do? Didn't think so.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'm talking in terms of the dirt sheets. They say that HHH can get away with murder because he has Vince's ear. Then they say he's insecure over his spot which blatantly contradicts the former. That's why I find it all so silly. In terms of his relationship with Jericho, do I think they are best buddies? No. But do I think that HHH was once again paranoid, insecure and jealous over something that he has absolutely no reason to be any of those things for? No. Like I said before, HHH is every bit as good as Jericho. Personal preference will obviously sway one guy in favor of the other but I don't think anybody can objectively say that Jericho pisses all over HHH in any regard. I don't see any reason for HHH to be jealous or insecure. I swear to God I'm surprised the man isn't some manic depressive freak with the way the internet portrays him. He's no saint, I'm sure of that. But it doesn't make him paranoid and insecure lol.


Jericho doesn't piss all over Triple H in any regard I agree, But the same can be said about Triple H. Sure there are some areas where Jericho is better than Triple H and vice versa. But Triple H is not inferior to Y2J in any area and also Jericho is not inferior to Triple H. Which means they are almost equal in terms of talent.. So If they are equally good.. then how come Jericho never had 13 title reigns and all that success? Yea HHH is no saint, so he uses his influence to stay ahead of the competition which makes him insecure of his position, because if he wasnt he wouldnt do all that political crap.. And if he wasnt doing all that political crap, there wouldn't be any exaggerated reports on the internet.

I agree, Internet exaggerates about Triple H, his backstage power and his influence and all.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Two years ago when Sheamus was rammed down our collective throat, the speculation that Triple H was responsible for his push was more than justified. Now? Sheamus is very over on his own merit. He's been gaining momentum gradually for the better part of a year now, without being over-exposed or over-pushed. He's been booked strongly, but that's because the demand is there. The fans want to see this guy.

As indifferent as I am to Sheamus, the WWE would be stupid not to capitalize on his success at the moment. Jericho winning would've held little significance. Much like Edge, Orton, Cena or Taker winning in previous years. He's already fully established. Winning the Rumble would've just been another notch on his belt. 

As a former champion, it's not that big of a deal for Sheamus either, but it'll certiainly do more good for Sheamus' career than Jericho's.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> And you do? Didn't think so.


I didnt say that I did dumbass


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> I didnt say that I did dumbass


Neither did anybody else, playa.



zkorejo said:


> So If they are equally good.. then how come Jericho never had 13 title reigns and all that success?


How many titles doesn't matter, but if thats your thing, then why did Jericho win 24 titles in WWE alone and HHH only 23? Not counting the titles in WCW, of course.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Neither did anybody else, playa.
> 
> 
> 
> How many titles doesn't matter, but if thats your thing, then why did Jericho win 24 titles in WWE alone and HHH only 23? Not counting the titles in WCW, of course.


Lol..dude.. I wasnt counting title wins. as they dont mean shit to me. By title wins I meant big wins.. and success as a whole. You cant really say Jericho is more successful and a bigger star than Triple H.

P.S. WWE/World title victories are the ones that only matters anyways.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Lol..dude.. I wasnt counting title wins. as they dont mean shit to me. By title wins I meant big wins.. and success. You cant really say Jericho is more successful and a bigger star than Triple H.


I can say he is a far better wrestler and only slightly less star. Overall, miles better than HHH.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Seriously though. He hates everybody. He hates Jericho, he hates Rock, he hates Bret, he hates RVD, he hates Booker, he hates Matt Hardy, he hates Edge, he hates Punk and he hates Bourne. He's also a douchebag, a dickhead, insecure, jealous, an asshole, a prick, an egomaniac, talentless and paranoid. He ought to take a page out of Cena's book and rise above tbh. So much hate for so many people and so much anger within. Tut tut Mr. H.


I'm not a big fan of HHH by any means. I think he is a prick and has indeed buried people. However this is total an utter nonsense. How the hell do you know all that? You are just a fan. To make such stiff statements is quite frankly outrageous.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Jericho is much better than HHH. You name ten great matches from HHH, I could name 20 and we could go on and on and I guarantee you'll run out before I do.


lol, not with Starbuck. HHH is a god to him. You'd need someone who has no like or dislike for HHH to try that with (this is also assuming you don't worship the ground Jericho walks on either).

To me, Jericho trumps HHH in every category talent wise and it really isn't a question (I don't hate or love HHH, but there are certain things about him I like/dislike, however I will admit I am a huge Jericho fan), but yeah... just my two cents. HHH would obviously win in starpower, drawing ability, and having a more successful and the best heel run of the two... and I suppose he was a more successful face over the last few years than Jericho was (though I wouldn't say he plays the role of a face better than Jericho at all).



Anyway, on topic, I could really careless whether it was HHH that called for Sheamus to win or not... anyway it wasn't a good decision putting him over Jericho when they could do a lot more with Jericho as the Rumble winner as opposed to Sheamus. Sheamus to me was the best of the worst bunch to win the Rumble. I would've honestly preferred Jericho, Orton, Barrett, even Big Show to win the Rumble over Sheamus. 

To me if they really had to have Sheamus in the title match at Mania, he should've gotten the win in a number 1 contender's match of some sort, because honestly Sheamus/Bryan screams "OPENER!" If they made it a four-way... well... I hate it when the RUMBLE winner of all people has to compete in multi-man matches and it just doesn't sit well for me. Only if it's correctly executed can it work, like it did for the WM20 triple threat, but I can't honestly see how they'd sensibly add Orton and Barrett to the match besides just saying "HEY, LET'S ADD ORTON AND BARRETT TO THE MATCH CUZ WE CAN!!!"

Jericho/Punk would at least be (and still probably will be) the third biggest match on the card... and there was no way they were going to beat Rock/Cena and now Taker/HHH. So they're as big as they can be. Hopefully though the feud is hot enough so it can draw just as much as Taker/HHH at least.



> I'm not a big fan of HHH by any means. I think he is a prick and has indeed buried people. However this is total an utter nonsense. How the hell do you know all that? You are just a fan. To make such stiff statements is quite frankly outrageous.


:lmao

You know he wasn't being serious, right? You need to know who Starbuck is. He's the Martin Luther King Jr. of this forum for the HHH marks.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Obis said:


> :lmao
> 
> You know he wasn't being serious, right? You need to know who Starbuck is. He's the Martin Luther King Jr. of this forum for the HHH marks.


fair enough lol, apologies to the guy. I have read so much outrageous shit its hard to differentiate from those having a laugh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I like when HHH buries the right person....although Sheamus meh kind of sucks


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumble winner or not, Shaq/Show is the second biggest match on the card, so they will be fighting for the fourth place anyway. But no doubt that Jericho or Orton should have won.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

If Jericho "trumps" HHH in talent, then he sure as hell "trumps" Austin, taker, the rock, bret and shawn. Superstars like austin were one-dimensional piece of shit anyway. 


To me, Triple h is easily the better "Entertainer" than Chris jericho. I always found HHH's character much more versatile than jericho. But Jericho is consistently better in the ring unlike HHH who was never the same after his quad injury. 

And i think sheamus winning the rumble was the right thing to do. Jericho is the past he doesnt need it.


----------



## lp23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is an interview Chris Jericho did in 2006. He talks about his treatment by DX when he first started and how Triple H played a part in changing the original plan during Wrestlemania X8:


----------



## elitevideos (Jun 28, 2006)

I love how some people think it's bullshit Sheamus won over Y2J when those same people would bitch over Hogan beating Yoko at WM 9 for the WWF Title, Jericho's supposedly only going to be sticking around till the end of may before going back on tour with Fozzy, why would you give one of the biggest accolades in the company to Jericho if he's leterally coming in to put a guy over whan you can have them fued just as easily without the Rumble playing a factor.

Sheamus is a full timer and is supposedly like Cena & Miz someone who is always willing to do more appearances for the company whether it's doing extra shows or paid appearances ect, so why not give him the rumble win as it will simply elevate him and make him more important.

On top of everything else the Rumble is a very important aspect for Sheamus in the sense it's the first thing his accomplished since he's heel turn everything else he's done he did as a heel, so his accomplishments are slightly smeared this is an accomplishment the character can trully be proud of and be something to build from he did it he won the rumble fairly no cheating or cheap tactics and he went through top guys to do it, giving thee match to Sheamus is a very good call for WWE.

Also why do people care about Sheamus and HH being buddies guess what EVERYONE gets a push or an oppotunity for some undeserving reason, Orton, Rock, Dibiase, Rhodes all got their chances firstly because of who their dad's were, Batista, Taker, Kane, Show, Khali, Henry got there's simply because of how big they are, Austin, Benoit, Guerrero, Pillman all got their jobs because they were hot items and WWE snatched them up just to have them so the competition didn't, how you get the chance is irrelevant it's what you do with it that matters and Sheamus has and likely will make the most of his oppotunities.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Wasnt it vince's idea to have triple h vs jericho at last because he wanted the world title to be the last match/Main event? It was on WM 27 DVD extras.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

No, on his 2002 "The Game" DVD, HHH said that the title should always be the main event and that's why he was in the main event, then in the 2011 WM DVD said that they "forced" him to wrestle in the main event because THEY said that the title is everything. obviously bullshit and he just wanted to close the show, I'm sure he never said a word when his friend was in the last match of WM26 over the "IMPORTANT TITLE".


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> No, on his 2002 "The Game" DVD, HHH said that the title should always be the main event and that's why he was in the main event, then in the 2011 WM DVD said that they "forced" him to wrestle in the main event because THEY said that the title is everything. obviously bullshit and he just wanted to close the show,* I'm sure he never said a word when his friend was in the last match of WM26 over the "IMPORTANT TITLE".*


It was shawn micheals retirement match. I am sure if you were HHH, you would have done the same. HHH said Vince wanted to end the mania with the world title match. We dont know which is true.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

HHH says a lot of things, there was a youtube video about this subject, where HHH contradicts himself in 2002 and 2011. + you got this Jericho interview, the other part of this match. And I wanted to see the HBK/Taker match last, no doubt about it, just like Rock/Hogan was supposed to be the last match, this "the title is important" excuse is just BS.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So let me get this straight. HHH decided to have Sheamus win the same guy h buried about a year ago.


----------



## Watsatroll (Jun 28, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> So let me get this straight. HHH decided to have Sheamus win the same guy h buried about a year ago.


HHH and Sheamus are workout buddies apparently. Also, in Jericho's book he talks about how he and HHH didn't get along.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watsatroll said:


> HHH and Sheamus are workout buddies apparently. Also, in Jericho's book he talks about how he and HHH didn't get along.


I know they are workout buddies. Just when HHH came back almost being out for a year due to Sheamus, what happened really made me use the term burial. HHH utterly destroyed Sheamus not even in a match. Low blow then just manhandled him. What's worse was that Dibiase got more offense than Sheamus did.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Seems to me Sheamus was being built up to win the Rumble for months now.


This!
Before jericho said anything, I swear EVERYONE on this forum was saying that Sheamus was gonna win and now everyone is saying it was a surprise?! what!


----------



## Bring Rocky Back (Jun 12, 2010)

Of course he did, HHH is satan. I'd also really like to hear another 100 or so HHH burying jokes, so if anyone's got any handy let me know.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

They are just speculating. That quote about sheamus was from 2009. Since then HHH has also singled out Wade barrett as the future of WWE, when he was asked the same question.

Where was HHH when sheamus received the mother of all de-pushes from mid 2010 - early 2011? He actually won the king of the ring and was jobbing for months and months after that, becoming completely irrelevant. 

Its simple, sheamus is the guy WWE built up for the past 8 months on smackdown and chris jericho is leaving shortly after mania on his fozzy tour. Sheamus is the future, the right guy won the rumble. No politics bullshit. Business decision!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

even though i dont like it but it was a good thing sheamus won the rumble and it will be even better when he wins at wm (fuck i hate this idea) but yeah its good for business


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Bring Rocky Back said:


> Of course he did, HHH is satan. *I'd also really like to hear another 100 or so HHH burying jokes, so if anyone's got any handy let me know.*


 What's the different between H and a grave digger? .........NOTHING ┣┫A┣┫A┣┫A┣┫A

What's the difference between a HHH burial and a funeral burial? .........at least you get flowers during a funeral! ┣┫A┣┫A┣┫A┣┫A

How do you say "burial" in wrestling jargon?
.........Triple H!! ┣┫A┣┫A┣┫A┣┫A

How is the WWE like Resident Evil?
.........Its usually one living guy fighting a bunch of already buried people!!! ┣┫A┣┫A┣┫A┣┫A


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Let me correct that.. Jericho deserves a Royal Rumble victory.. But doesnt need it. I think Sheamus winning is a better business decision. Royal Rumble win should help his career and Y2J really doesnt need it at this point of his career.


This.

The Royal Rumble isn't just about winning it. It's about the opportunity for ANYONE to get a title shot. If it's obvious that someone is winning just because he's in line for a title shot and the Rumble happened to be on schedule, there's no point.

Jericho was going for something huge (WWE Title) anyways. We all knew that. The whole charm of the Royal Rumble is that someone unexpected should win. We also knew that Sheamus was heading for the main events sometime, but the talk was that "he needs a feud and to be built up and to start feuding with bryan and he should do this and that" so nobody expected him to just FLY into the title picture like this.

It was a great decision. Someone already heading for the main events has no business winning the rumble, as they can always write it to happen in some other way.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Looking at it logically (and if I am wrong, I will absolutely concede), my mind tells me that Jericho was the planned Rumble winner, at least from his return. While some may say that Sheamus was being 'primed' for a Rumble win, beating Jinder Mahal day in and day out with no real storyline direction isn't my definition of 'primed'. I will acknowledge that he was going into the Rumble strong, but not to the extent that others may say.

Jericho has a bona fide story going into the Rumble, along with A LOT of interest, a lot of mystique, and a lot of wonder about what he was going to do. I'm pretty sure his line about how it was "the end of the world" confirmed a good amount of pay per view buys. And while some may say that this was a continuation of his 'trolling', I'm pretty sure that trolling away the hard earned money of watchers will basically turn them off from watching a pay per view ever again. The buzz that came with Jericho's entrance not only trumped Sheamus', but almost sold a Rumble win for him. It was one of those moments where you didn't NEED a swerve, because the predictable ending would have been the better ending. Jericho winning the rumble would have kept that 'big' storyline going, way into Wrestlemania, where the combination of some legitimacy and interest for Jericho would put over Punk big time.

Instead, the cryptic promos and wordless speeches by Jericho amounted to a Rumble loss, and a random 'run in' heel turn this monday on RAW. Anti climactic would be the greatest understatement. Of course, I still trust Jericho, and I'm sure he'd hate it if his fans continued to be Debbie Downer's, but my mind does tell me that the original storyline was botched, and that it is about to be (hopefully successfully) salvaged. A big put over for CM Punk (in an entertaining and 'big time' feud) does seem better than an 'opener' match between Sheamus and Bryan for the title, hot off a Royal Rumble win, and a 'filler' match with Punk and Jericho, despite Punk having been the highlight of the past half year of RAW.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

It's quite clear that Vince is losing the fucking plot! He is so out of touch with Wrestling fans in General. It took CM Punk to do the shoot promo to shake things up, and still, even now there are still some things that still need to be refreshed. I fear for the company when Stephanie and Hunter take over, oh God, it's going to be filled up with a bunch of Johnny Ace type ass kissers.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

It's unbelievable the stuff i read on here sometimes. It feels like people concern themselves more with what's going on backstage then what actually happens in the ring. *NOBODY SIGNED UP TO THIS FORUM HAS A CLUE WHAT GOES ON BACKSTAGE*. The fact that Starbuck of all people is getting called a mark for basically telling you all that you don't know what happens behind the scenes and to stop jumping to assumptions based on hear-say is laughable as well. He's simply trying to point out the obvious to you.

Crazy people.


----------



## soberdawn1 (Nov 10, 2006)

doesn't like chris jericho... doesn't


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

The only people who are gonna buy into this are HHH-Haters to begin with.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I was under the impression there was proof? Least thats what the thread title says. Not idle speculation. hmmmmm. Some people.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I doubt this article has any legitimacy. It's just feeding off the IWC's assumptions.



Also, Sheamus is a better winner. He needs that win to elevate him from midcard to main eventer. Besides, you don't *need* a Rumble win to be a star. Although Batista won the Rumble prior to Wrestlemania 21, look whose the bigger star between him and Cena.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Khali is going to win the elimination chamber match and immediately afterwards Jinder Mahal will challenge him. Khali will accept only to receive the fingerpoke of doom from Mahal and lay down for him making Mahal your new champion. 

Sheamus vs. Mahal at Wrestlemania. 

It has been planned all this time.


----------

